# Prayers for my Dee Dee



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Dee Dee has her first dental tomorrow and nervous  she has mvd too


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aww, Debbie, I'm sure she'll be fine, but it's our nature to worry. I'll say a prayer and will look for an update from you tomorrow. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awww, Deb. I understand why you're nervous. She is such a little sweetheart. She's going to be fine!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww...Praying for Dee Dee!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She will be in my prayers tonight. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

BTW, she is one adorable Yorkie! :wub: :wub:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Prayers for you little Dee Dee to go through her dental with flying colors......and for you, too!!! May God watch over precious Dee Dee and keep her safe.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh Good luck tomorrow! I will be in your shoes next Monday and will be a nervous wreck for sure. Good thoughts and prayers coming your way!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Aug 3 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813261


> Oh Good luck tomorrow! I will be in your shoes next Monday and will be a nervous wreck for sure. Good thoughts and prayers coming your way![/B]



I knew when I saw this thread that you would be here, Brooke. I know how worried you are, too. Good luck to all of your babies. Don't worry about Dee Dee, I'm sure she'll be fine. Same with yours, Brooke!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks everyone - my demi lost 27 teeth last time so this makes me nervous but dd does not have inflamed gums or loose teeth like demi did so hoping for best but she has a lot of tartar on back teeth  - she has alot of health issues too which makes me more nervous


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, I know how you feel, but I'm sure she'll be just fine. I will definitely be praying for sweet Dee Dee and for you, too. rayer: rayer: 

I'll be checking for updates tomorrow. Big hugs to you both. :hugging:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

good luck with your baby -- i have one more after this my dexter then demi goes in november  this is the part about having three that is stressful

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Aug 3 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813261


> Oh Good luck tomorrow! I will be in your shoes next Monday and will be a nervous wreck for sure. Good thoughts and prayers coming your way![/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks will be so glad when it is over but then i have to schedule dexter -ughhhhh 


QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Aug 3 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813269


> Awww, I know how you feel, but I'm sure she'll be just fine. I will definitely be praying for sweet Dee Dee and for you, too. rayer: rayer:
> 
> I'll be checking for updates tomorrow. Big hugs to you both. :hugging:[/B]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

sending prayers! rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhhh what a little darlin'! :wub: .. I certainly will be keeping her in my prayers and will be looking for your great news that she came thru with flying colors!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope everything goes good and I'll be saying a prayer for you both. 
Let us know how she does.
Hugs!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We are all praying for Dee Dee! Your beautiful girl is going to be ok. I know your worried, but we are all here for ya Deb! Prayers and good thoughts for you both!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'll be praying for Dee Dee that everything goes well tomorrow. rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone - we just lost a little boy yorkie on another group to flea meds this week so that made me nervous as we are all mourning this littl guy and he was perfectly healthy before - they live in cali and never use flea meds and went to yorkie meetup in a motorhome and had flea meds put on him for the first time and he died  so that just happening i am really nervous


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

How did things go for little Dee Dee? I'm late seeing this so wanted to let you know I was praying for you and your precious Dee Dee :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying all goes well for your little beauty, Debbie. Can't wait to read how happy and relieved you are when you get that "everything's fine" phone call from the Vet's office. Hang in there, sweetie. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Saying prayers for your baby this morning........Good luck to her!!!

Brook, I will say prayers for that sweet little Louis too!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thinking of your little girl this AM.... and you!!... as I know you'll not relax until it's all over ! The prayers are on the way!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone we will be leaving for dentist in 2 hrs eeek -- please keep the prayers coming and will post when we are home with nice smelling breath and pearly whites


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for your precious DeeDee rayer: rayer: rayer: . I understand your anxiety even more sense Boo & Hannah had dentals 3 mths ago. :grouphug: Hoping all goes well & your little one is back home soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping everything worked out well for Dee Dee and that she came thru her dental with flying colors and breath as sweet as she is.  Let us know.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Keeping Dee Dee in my thoughts today... and waiting for good news!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers that Dee Dee's dental goes well.

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

(((Prayers for sweet Dee Dee))) :grouphug:

Let us know how she does, Deb. :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

How's beautiful Dee Dee doing?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok... where's the update on little DeeDee? Praying everything is OK!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Checking in for an update.... hope everything went smoothly.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Just checking on Dee Dee...I hope everything went well. You have both been in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Just got home wow that was a long stressful day -- thanks for the prayers so much -- she did great under anesthesia he said and had 6 extractions  but considering demi had 27 i was very happy as at 5 years old with first dental. Please get dentals starting at age 3 he said as I screwed up with mine and waited until 4 and 5 big mistake. She has some periodontal disease but not like demi. She just wolfed down her food as i soaked her kibble and only came home with tramadol for 3 days and no antibiotics which i was shocked. DD had hives while on simplicef so being simplicef and clavamox are in same family he did not feel it was necessary as no infection just bacteria. He thinks antibiotics are way over used for this so fingers crossed. We go back for follow up in two weeks. She is running around and ran to get food so all looks to be good so far knock on wood. Was hoping she got antibiotics as she still has staph infection but will have to go back to derm for cytology to be sent to lab this next time 

Dex is next  He has more inflamation than her and a deformed jaw as he is a puppy mill pup so scared about that one but he did have 10 extractions when a puppy so he does not have many teeth which is odd 

Thanks again everyone for your kind words and prayers for my little dee dee


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh that is so good. Thank goodness everything went well! I hope things continue to look good and she does well on her check up in two weeks! Whew!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much this is the part about having 3 i hate lol as next is dex so i get to worry all over again -ughhhh 


QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 4 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813733


> Oh that is so good. Thank goodness everything went well! I hope things continue to look good and she does well on her check up in two weeks! Whew![/B]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I was just looking for your number to call you, Debbie. Thank God all went well with beautiful DeeDee. Hope you get a good night's rest.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much yeah i woke up at 2 am last night -- i am wiped out for sure and did some shopping therapy so this dental was very expensive lol 

QUOTE (KAG @ Aug 4 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813737


> I was just looking for your number to call you, Debbie. Thank God all went well with beautiful DeeDee. Hope you get a good night's rest.
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so happy to hear she came through okay! I know you're so relieved to have it behind you. Now just one more to go! Once Dex is done, you can rest easy for awhile.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks yeah dex is done then demi goes back again in november lol -- 3 is not company lol 


QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Aug 4 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813743


> I am so happy to hear she came through okay! I know you're so relieved to have it behind you. Now just one more to go! Once Dex is done, you can rest easy for awhile. [/B]


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so glad beautiful Dee Dee did well! :biggrin: I will start my prayers for sweet Dex now, I hope his goes well. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks so much  i will let you know when he is up as mommy needs a break for a few days lol 

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Aug 4 2009, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813749


> I'm so glad beautiful Dee Dee did well! :biggrin: I will start my prayers for sweet Dex now, I hope his goes well. :grouphug:[/B]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:smheat: so glad to see your update! I was starting to get concerned and didn't want to go to bed till I knew little DeeDee was ok! Bet you'll sleep well tonight to have that over with and all went well!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What great news, Debbie!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so glad it is over with -whew and she is staring at me wanting more food - she is a tough cookie this girl - demi was all jacked up but dd is back to her normal self 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Aug 4 2009, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813760


> :smheat: so glad to see your update! I was starting to get concerned and didn't want to go to bed till I knew little DeeDee was ok! Bet you'll sleep well tonight to have that over with and all went well![/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so happy - she is now licking my leg wanting more food lol but they said to only give 1/2 her normal food 

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 4 2009, 11:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813761


> What great news, Debbie![/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is having bad runny diarhea now  looks like colitis - no blood but it is brown jelly like poop anyone else have this after dental?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh sorry to find little DeeDee is having poops problems. 
Though Quincy has has some colitis issues he didn't have any after his dental. However he did , not long ago, start a bit of the -puddin'- poops when I was gone a good part of the day running errands and he stayed home with daddy. (I think he may have become more of a 'mama's boy' than I realized.) I just had to add a bit more of the high-fiber food than usual for a couple of days and it settled back to normal.

Little DeeDee may be a bit 'stressed' from being at the vets all day and her mouth may feel 'funny', triggering the colitis....even if she didn't appear to be so. When I looked back at Quincy's first bout, it happened not that long after he came here. He appeared very content and not one bit of an indicator her was stressed by the upheaval of leaving his home to come here, and in fact seemed very well adjusted from the start. However I think the change may have been a bit more unsettling than I realized thus causing the colitis flareup. He's been fine but I've continued adding a bit of the high fiber ( don't have to use much..1/8 cup or less) ...but when any indication as the day I was gone...I add a tad bit more .

Praying little DeeDee's episode is short lived!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

sorry for dbl post.... my reply appeared to not 'load"


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks so much i just added probiotics this morning to her food if not better tonight will add a little pumpkin - she barked and woke me up as she was hungry lol little stinker 

deb w


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Aug 5 2009, 06:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813808


> Ahhh sorry to find little DeeDee is having poops problems.
> Though Quincy has has some colitis issues he didn't have any after his dental. However he did , not long ago, start a bit of the -puddin'- poops when I was gone a good part of the day running errands and he stayed home with daddy. (I think he may have become more of a 'mama's boy' than I realized.) I just had to add a bit more of the high-fiber food than usual for a couple of days and it settled back to normal.
> 
> Little DeeDee may be a bit 'stressed' from being at the vets all day and her mouth may feel 'funny', triggering the colitis....even if she didn't appear to be so. When I looked back at Quincy's first bout, it happened not that long after he came here. He appeared very content and not one bit of an indicator her was stressed by the upheaval of leaving his home to come here, and in fact seemed very well adjusted from the start. However I think the change may have been a bit more unsettling than I realized thus causing the colitis flareup. He's been fine but I've continued adding a bit of the high fiber ( don't have to use much..1/8 cup or less) ...but when any indication as the day I was gone...I add a tad bit more .
> ...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Deb,I'm so glad little DeeDee did well through the dental. :aktion033: Have you tried a little pepto for the runny poo? Hopefully her system will get back to normal & it's just a bit of a reaction to the stress of the dental. My vet didn't give antibiotics for the dental either. He said it's not needed unless the gums & teeth are in really bad condition or there is an infection.I had thought it was routine,but I guess not. Hope DeeDee's tummy gets back to normal soon. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks he emailed me this morning and said it would be an over prescribing of antibiotics and he does not do that as it was not necessary so i gave her probiotics for the poop 

she moans when i pick her up at the chest though  probably from tube being down her but no hacking or coughing so that is good. He said to let him know if moaning persists but she should be fine

I was just bummed as he said little dogs have very little bone in jaws and any bone loss at all can be a problem and why little dogs have so many problems with teeth loss

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 5 2009, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813841


> Deb,I'm so glad little DeeDee did well through the dental. :aktion033: Have you tried a little pepto for the runny poo? Hopefully her system will get back to normal & it's just a bit of a reaction to the stress of the dental. My vet didn't give antibiotics for the dental either. He said it's not needed unless the gums & teeth are in really bad condition or there is an infection.I had thought it was routine,but I guess not. Hope DeeDee's tummy gets back to normal soon. :grouphug:[/B]


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh no, I hope Dee Dee feels better soon! When you can, give her extra hugs and kisses from me and Roxy.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks will do - she otherwise is barking and begging for food the normal dd lol 

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Aug 5 2009, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813852


> Oh no, I hope Dee Dee feels better soon! When you can, give her extra hugs and kisses from me and Roxy. [/B]


----------

